# BEST ALL-AROUND TRUCK



## NorthernRedneck

I want to know everyone's opinion.  What's the best overall truck nowdays?  What do you like or don't like about your truck.(hauling capacity, fuel mileage, ride, comfort etc...)  What's better?  Go with a 6.0L gas engine or deisel???

I personally don't have an opinion right now as to which truck I will be getting in the future.  I have a '99 GMC ext cab 4x4 right now and have no real compliants with it.  I would keep it for a few more years but I plan on getting a 5th wheel camper in the next year or so and know my current truck won't pull it.  I've had a dodge before and found it to be a tough durable truck but that it rode like a lumber wagon.  I haven't driven the newer ones to see what they're like.  I test drove a 2005 Ford crew cab 4x4 with the 5.4L v8 today and it totally changed my opinion on fords.  The last one I drove was a '98 and I found that I would have needed a kidney belt, some knee pads,(I'm 6'4 and my knees kept hitting the dash) to be able to drive it for more than an hour.  The one I drove today I found to be quite comfortable even though I have strong opinions against paying that kind of $$$ and only getting a park bench for a front seat.  I haven't driven the full size toyota or nissan and don't really want to go down that road.

That's why I'm asking you guys what your thoughts are on trucks.  What problems have you found with each make?  Would you buy another one??  etc... I'm thinking either a 1/2 crew cab with the heavy duty package and the biggest motor I can get in in or a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Deerlope

I have driven Ford diesels for the last 20 years These have been 4x4 extended cabs with long beds. Presently I am in an 02 F250. I like the Ford diesels but they have a weak transmission. Where as Chevy has a super tranny but not so good of a diesel. Take a look at the Toyota's. I am going to when I trade again.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oh man ! This could get ugly !!! 
I like my 2006 Ford F250 diesel 4x4 crew cab . Best truck I ever owned . I was a Dodge man for years but do not like the new style . Also they sound tinny when I drove one . 
I will buy another Ford . I am a petite 350 pound  6'-4 " . I love the room


----------



## Doc

I have an old 1/2 ton Chevy (93).  I just turned over 190k on it.  When the time comes I'll be looking at Chevy gassers and I'll also check out the Toyota Tundras.  I've heard good things about the Toyota, but I also heard they are over 40K.  I won't pay 40k for a truck.  I'll go used for sure, 2 or 3 yrs old.  It won't be a primary vehicle for me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

BigAl said:


> Oh man ! This could get ugly !!!
> I like my 2006 Ford F250 diesel 4x4 crew cab . Best truck I ever owned . I was a Dodge man for years but do not like the new style . Also they sound tinny when I drove one .
> I will buy another Ford . I am a petite 350 pound  6'-4 " . I love the room



I had the same thought when making this thread but also have the hopes that it won't become a pissin match and just get down to basics about what we like and don't like about the trucks we drive.  This will help me and I hope others in there descision on which make to get.

Agreed about the interior room in the newer fords.  Last one I sat in was a '98 and I wasn't at all impressed having my knees an inch away from the dash.  I will say this though that I find my '99 Gmc with the 4.8 seems to have very comparable power to the 5.4 in the ford I drove.  The ford might have a bit more torque than mine but it's one of those things that when you press on the gas, you don't feel that "push you back in your seat" feeling.  I's like to try one loaded up with weight then compare but they don't tend to favor that when you show up on a dealer lot and ask to try one out.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I love the New Fords.  But I also love the new Dodges (and old Dodges) cummins.  The newist Ford Diesel is pretty damn nice.  The ride is unbelieveable.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Anyone have one of the "new generation" gmc's/chev's yet?  Wonder how they are.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

It will be interesting to see just how well all these new diesel engines perform.  I suspect all the new particulate filters and emmissions crap will cause some headaches down the road.

After 160,000 miles my 99 F250 SD Diesel's engine is running fine but the rest of it is getting a little tired.  I'm debating replacing it or getting a small van or SUV and just spending 5K on restoring/replacing the tired parts on my F250.  It's kind of nice to have an "old" truck that works well.  You don't worry about the mess inside or washing it - you just use it.


----------



## Dargo

What ranks higher on your "best" list; ride, style, body durability, engine durability, transmission durability, interior, pulling power etc.?  I have all the facts and figures to give you guaranteed proof on durability matters, but sometimes that is not the most important factor.  Sometimes ride, style and comfort trump plain durability.  If you really like a truck, but it has a very strong record of durability problems, there is always the option of extended warranties.  On some trucks a service contract would be a complete waste.  On others, it would be flat foolish to not buy one.  There is a *huge* difference between these factors with pickups.  And, to complicate matters more, the year of the truck you intend to buy plays a huge difference in it's durability as well.  So, what is tops on your "best" list?

A "for example" on the year of the truck; past Duramax diesels have been average, perhaps less than average.  The 2008 Duramax in a 3/4 ton 4X4 will run right even with a 2008 Dodge 4X2 with a V8 5.7 Hemi in a drag race!   Ford's new 6.4 liter diesel remains an unknown on durability, but is by a large margin the slowest diesel pickup offered; the Dodge and GM diesels flat run off and hide from the Ford 6.4.  The new 6.7 Dodge really isn't any faster than the previous year's 5.9; that has been basically the same since 1994.  On gas offerings, the Toyota and Nissan are the stongest followed by the 6.0 liter GM then the 5.7 liter Dodge and lastly the 5.4 liter Ford.  However, although by far the slowest in both gas and diesel, Ford seems to rate highest in ride and comfort as well as styling.  Everything clear?


----------



## bczoom

groomerguyNWO said:


> I'm thinking either a 1/2 crew cab with the heavy duty package and the biggest motor I can get in in or a 3/4 ton.


If you plan on hooking it to a 5th wheel, I'd go with the 3/4 ton.

I don't recall the specifics but do remember something about one of the models/brands of trucks had an issue with a 5th wheel trailer.  I believe it was something about the bed sides being too tall and clipping the trailer when cornering.  Anyone have any details on this?

I have an '05 GMC Crew Cab.  In general, I like it.  I have a gasser and my mileage goes down the tubes when hauling relatively heavy loads.  I do have a lot of hills around here which doesn't help but when I tow 5K# or more, my mileage gets cut in about half.


----------



## cj7

oh my the ol truck debate..

Well I would say go with a 3/4 ton for pulling the fifthwheel camper. The diesel will pull all day long for you. So you have to decide what kind of miles you plan on putting on it to compare to a gas motor. The newer Ford and Dodge tranny are better than the used to be. The Allison can still have problems too. Air bags might be nice too. I went to a heavier spring pack and sacraficed some ride quality when empty.

I am driving an '01 F350 Crew Cab 8' bed, 7.3L Auto, 4x4. It is a very long truck..lol but it hauls very nicely when coupled to my goosneck car hauler.

The goosneck issue is with the short bed truck you have to be carefull when cutting sharpe turns as some trailers can come in contact with the cab. That is what I was told by a few folks when I shopped last.

I have noticed that I have more headroom in the rear seating area the the Gm and Dodges.

I always say drive whatever you feel most comfortable with. All of them have pros and cons. Its your money.


----------



## Doc

I had a Ford 350 1 ton dually for a couple of years.  It had the crew cab and a 8 foot bed.  Talk about LONG!!!  
I really enjoyed the truck.  I got it used just to see what a diesel was like to tow with.  It was a joy.  I did find that duallys without 4 wheel drive do not do so great in the snow.   
I mainly wanted to mention the usefulness of the crew cab.  Boy it was nice to be able to fit 6 adults in it nicely.  That truck was used for hauling people as much as it was for towing my trailers.  Very cool truck overall.  
While I prefer Chevy, I have to admit, if I was shopping for another diesel I would be looking at the big 3.  Like I said before I would be buying used, so it would all depend on what is available at the time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My Dad has a 2005 GMC 3/4 ton 6.6L turbo deisel he uses to haul his 5th wheel with.  I really like his truck.  There is only one problem.  Canadian prices on trucks are outrageous.  He paid pretty much the same for his truck as I did for my house.  That's why I'm considering buying used so I can get the price down a bit.  My bro has a suburban with the 5.3L.  He's got a 35ft camper and has made a few trips with it.  Before, he had a chev 4x4 with 6.0L gas and he claims that his new truck has more torque and pulls just as good as his old one.  Apparently in just 3-4yrs, GM has improved the 5.3 so much that it performs just as good as the older 6.0L.  Any opinions???  Experience???


----------



## bczoom

groomerguyNWO said:


> Apparently in just 3-4yrs, GM has improved the 5.3 so much that it performs just as good as the older 6.0L.  Any opinions???  Experience???


Can you get a GMC 3/4 ton with a 5.3?  I thought the 6.0 was their minimum.

I like the 5.3.  It gives good mileage for day-to-day driving but does have the power for towing moderate (5-6000#) loads when needed.  When towing, it doesn't like hills much and likes to spend its time in the higher RPM range and the mileage drops off quite a bit.

I don't know if I'd want that engine if I were doing long trips with a 5th-wheel in tow and really sure I'd want something bigger if I was going to be encountering mountains or going more than a few hundred miles.

Also consider the gearing.  3.73 or 4.10?  I guess it depends on your primary driving use for the truck.


----------



## Doc

I'm not completely metric wise yet ... 

I know a 7.4 is a 454cc engine.
I think a 5.0 is a 350cc engine.
So what would a 5.3 be in cc's?


----------



## bczoom

327


----------



## bczoom

327

Edit:
Doc,
After re-reading your post.
A *5.0* is about a 300cid.
A *6.0* is the 350.


----------



## Doc

Ahhh, so the 327 is back!  

I was debating myself about whether 350cc was 5.0 or what.
Now I'm thinking 350cc = 5.7L

Does that sound right?


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


> 327
> 
> Edit:
> Doc,
> After re-reading your post.
> A *5.0* is about a 300cid.
> A *6.0* is the 350.



Guess we need to double check this.  I see boats with the 5.7L on the outdrive and I'm pretty sure they are 350cc engines.


----------



## bczoom

I haven't gotten any sleep...

Yea, 5.7L = 350


----------



## Dargo

bczoom said:


> I haven't gotten any sleep...
> 
> Yea, 5.7L = 350



I have a chart on the wall in my barn from Jasper Engines that gives all of the conversions.  Want me to take a pic and post it?  It doesn't go up to a 9.4 liter though.   Gees, what kind of engine chart is that?!

Easier; here is a link Cubic inches to cubic liters


----------



## Doc

Thanks Brent.  I was wondering what a 501cc engine would be in liters ...now I know it's an 8.2L.  Cool.  
I've considered the 501cc for an engine upgrade in the Baja ....

....but back to truck talk.  Sorry for the diversion guys.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bczoom said:


> Can you get a GMC 3/4 ton with a 5.3?  I thought the 6.0 was their minimum.
> 
> I like the 5.3.  It gives good mileage for day-to-day driving but does have the power for towing moderate (5-6000#) loads when needed.  When towing, it doesn't like hills much and likes to spend its time in the higher RPM range and the mileage drops off quite a bit.
> 
> I don't know if I'd want that engine if I were doing long trips with a 5th-wheel in tow and really sure I'd want something bigger if I was going to be encountering mountains or going more than a few hundred miles.
> 
> Also consider the gearing.  3.73 or 4.10?  I guess it depends on your primary driving use for the truck.



The 5.3 is only available in the 1/2 as far as I know, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Going back to engine sizes, Isn't the 4.8L basically a 305block and the 5.3 a 350block.  I think, if I recall correctly, the 6.0L is a 454block.  Does this make sense?


----------



## Doc

groomerguyNWO said:


> Going back to engine sizes, Isn't the 4.8L basically a 305block and the 5.3 a 350block.  I think, if I recall correctly, the 6.0L is a 454block.  Does this make sense?



I am far from the expert but I believe you are at least 2/3's correct.

4.8L would use the 305cc block.
and the 327 / 5.3L uses the 350cc block.

I'm not sure where the big block comes in.  I know a 400cc engine would use the same block as a 454cc / 7.4
but a 6.0L would be a 368 - 372cc engine.  I've no idea if they use the big block or the good ole 350cc block.


----------



## Av8r3400

The 262 (4.3L - the V-8, not the V-6), 283, 302, 305 (5.0L), 327, 350 (5.7) and 400 (6.6?) ci small block GM v-8's are dead.  The only thing they have in common with the new GM motors are they were V-8's.  This block design has been discontinued.

The 4.8, 5.3 and 6.0 share a similar block.  The 8.1 big block is similar to the old 7.4 (454) not the same.

The 4.8 and 5.3 are in the 1/2 tons only.  3/4 and 1-ton trucks have 6.0, 8.1 or 6.6 diesel.


----------



## Dargo

Av8r3400 said:


> The 262 (4.3L - the V-8, not the V-6), 283, 302, 305 (5.0L), 327, 350 (5.7) and 400 (6.6?) ci small block GM v-8's are dead.  The only thing they have in common with the new GM motors are they were V-8's.  This block design has been discontinued.
> 
> The 4.8, 5.3 and 6.0 share a similar block.  The 8.1 big block is similar to the old 7.4 (454) not the same.
> 
> The 4.8 and 5.3 are in the 1/2 tons only.  3/4 and 1-ton trucks have 6.0, 8.1 or 6.6 diesel.




Correct.  I have a block that is stamped 8.2 liter and it has quite a bit of difference in the boring and oil journals as well as visable structural changes (compared to a 454) for strength.  Now, the 9.4....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a link to a comparison test done up here in Ontario recently comparing all the different makes of trucks out there.

http://www.canadiandriver.com/truckking/winner.htm


----------



## Dargo

groomerguyNWO said:


> Here's a link to a comparison test done up here in Ontario recently comparing all the different makes of trucks out there.
> 
> http://www.canadiandriver.com/truckking/winner.htm



I thought something was odd when I looked at their test results; particularly the 3/4 ton and 1 ton results.  Then I noticed that this test is over a year old and is titled "2006 Canadian Truck King Challenge".  All 3/4 ton and 1 ton pickups have had major changes in the last year.  Unless you're looking for a used pickup truck with tests based only on how they performed when those trucks were new, the tests are no longer valid.

No offense intended to anyone, but I'm constantly accused of being extremely disloyal to any particular manufacturer.  Taking that into consideration, I noticed that the 3/4 and 1 ton "ratings" or "results" were way off from actual recent tests of the newest models.  Even so, they had to know that Ford had already killed the 6.0 diesel due to problems when they did their testing over a year ago.  It's been about a year and a half since Ford made the decision to drop the troublesome 6.0 diesel.  I wonder why that article made no mention of that?  Either way, current tests and comparisons in the 1/2 ton range still rank the Toyota Tundra as top in that class; which kills me because I just can't picture a "Toyota" as a full sized pickup.  And, that brings me to my main point; their "King" is not a full sized truck.  It is not suited or sized for many things pickup truck buyers need when opting to purchase a pickup truck.  It just seems odd that their "King" is completely incapable of performing most every task I'd need a pickup to do.   Oh well...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I took a new Chev crew cab 4x4 5.3L for a test drive yesterday.  I like it but found the controls on for the stereo quite confusion at first.  Very comfortable truck.  Nice ride over bumps.  Lots of power for a 5.3L.  Turning radius I found was quite impressive.  A funny thing happened though.  I got about a block away from the dealership when I heard a clunk underneath.  Never thought anything of it till I heard another clunk.  When I got back to the dealership, I discovered that two out of four of the centercaps on the wheels had fallen off.  The ones on the back were only held on finger tight.  Thankfully it wasn't the whole tire....just a hubcab or two.


----------



## thcri RIP

I love my Ford F150 Crew Cab with the auto on the floor.  Everything is easy to reach and the ride is great. 


murph


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Planning a trip down to either UP Michigan or upper minnesota in the next bit to get a truck.  Still undecided on what to get though.........all depends on price.  Anyone know of any good dealers in these areas?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

For those interested in a comparison test on trucks, here's a link to canadian driver's 2008 truck challenge.

http://www.canadiandriver.com/truckking/2008/index.htm


----------



## Doc

groomerguyNWO said:


> For those interested in a comparison test on trucks, here's a link to canadian driver's 2008 truck challenge.
> 
> http://www.canadiandriver.com/truckking/2008/index.htm



If I look at those prices enough I'll think I'm getting a bargin when I go truck shoppingi in Ohio.  

Good review for the 3/4 ton (thats all I looked at).
But still a tough call for me as to which I would buy.


----------



## Doc

groomerguyNWO said:


> Planning a trip down to either UP Michigan or upper minnesota in the next bit to get a truck.  Still undecided on what to get though.........all depends on price.  Anyone know of any good dealers in these areas?



Bring up the dealer locators for each of those areas.  Then shop what they have on the internet and make contact via email.  You can do a lot of your shopping from your computer.


----------



## Dargo

groomerguyNWO said:


> For those interested in a comparison test on trucks, here's a link to canadian driver's 2008 truck challenge.
> 
> http://www.canadiandriver.com/truckking/2008/index.htm



Those Canadians are pretty well dead on with data I have in each size range of trucks.  The 1/2 ton group hasn't changed that much, but in the 1 ton, Ford has gone from #1 to last.  Rather than recover from the 6.0 liter diaster, they seem to be dropping further.  Early reports on their "new" 6.4 liter diesel are not good, nor are the reports on the ride of the new '08 Ford F350 or F450's; which sucks since I sort of had my eye on getting one of them.  As of now, I'm glad others spent their money on them to find the problems....I guess like I did on the iTurd phone. 

Without a doubt, the GM 6.6 diesel is the fastest as configured from the factory.  However, 16 years of actual driving has proven that the Cummins engine can't be beaten into submission and can be cranked up to be far more powerful once you're out of warranty if you're willing to spend the money for the transmission that you'll kill.  It appears that in the GM and Dodge diesel pickups the transmissions will almost certainly last you 10 years or 100k miles as long as you don't turn up the wick on the engines any.  Both the GM and Dodge diesels have decent power from the factory and I don't think I'd need to add any.  Only the 6.4 liter Ford felt extremely weak (and, yes, I did test drive one....actually 2, of them for almost 3 hours).  I'm tellin' ya, I went in with a check in my pocket wanting to buy the Ford but it just didn't have the goods nor the reputation.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've kinda had my eye on a new dodge lately.  I have a couple of concerns though.  The Ram 1500 with the hemi.......the dealer says it's only rated for 7000lbs trailer weight.  Both ford and GM are rated for 10,500.  How come such a big difference?  Next, how are they for braking with only having rear wheel anti-lock brakes?


----------



## Av8r3400

groomerguyNWO:

1.  Seriously, if you are looking at regularly towing more than 6000#, you should be looking at a 3/4 ton, not a 1/2 ton regardless of what the ratings are.

2.  I didn't even know _ANY _ruck was not standard with 4 wheel anti-lock brakes any more.  I thought this was standard by 2000 on all of them.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

GET a 3/4 ton minimum!  Dont waste your time or money on a 1/2 ton!  You will burn up brakes (smaller than on a 3/4 ton) burn up your transmission (lighter duty rating on 1/2 ton compared to 3/4) and the vehicles frame is also lighter duty.  No, a 3/4 ton is the absolute minimum!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Also get a diesel!  The gas engines are not really up to long hauls with a trailer.  I tried to tell my father in law his 1/2 ton wasnt up for the trips out here (lots of hills) towing his trailer.  Sure enough he burned up his automatic tranny.  He then spen thousands on a new tranny and had his rear diffs changed to a lower gear ratio.  Not long after that his engine started to give him problems over heating.  He finally got rid of it and the trailer a bought a used Dodge 2500 Diesel 4x4 Yr. 98.5 with the 24 valve cummins.  He also bought a new trailer which comes in at 9K fully loaded.  He has had ZERO problems with this truck that now has 178,000+ miles on it.  Also his older 1/2 ton went through two sets of brakes in about 2 years.  All they did was tow a trailer and travelled the country.  He also had excellent maintenance but the truck was just to light of a duty for constant towing even though it was rated to tow what he had on the back!  Get a 3/4 ton diesel!


----------



## cj7

I will concure on getting a 3/4 ton.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Snowcat Operations said:


> Also get a diesel!  The gas engines are not really up to long hauls with a trailer.  I tried to tell my father in law his 1/2 ton wasnt up for the trips out here (lots of hills) towing his trailer.  Sure enough he burned up his automatic tranny.  He then spen thousands on a new tranny and had his rear diffs changed to a lower gear ratio.  Not long after that his engine started to give him problems over heating.  He finally got rid of it and the trailer a bought a used Dodge 2500 Diesel 4x4 Yr. 98.5 with the 24 valve cummins.  He also bought a new trailer which comes in at 9K fully loaded.  He has had ZERO problems with this truck that now has 178,000+ miles on it.  Also his older 1/2 ton went through two sets of brakes in about 2 years.  All they did was tow a trailer and travelled the country.  He also had excellent maintenance but the truck was just to light of a duty for constant towing even though it was rated to tow what he had on the back!  Get a 3/4 ton diesel!



Beleive me, that's what I'm looking for........if I can find one at the right price.  I took a Dodge 3/4 ton for a test drive today.  It was a 2004 with over 200000miles.  Pretty rough shape too.  And they still wanted 35,000 for it.  Guess a trip south of the border is in store for me.  I'm pretty much set on a dodge.  I found it rode a bit rougher than anything else I've tried.......but not much.   The reason I will be going with a dodge is mainly for one reason and not something anyone else would think of.

I was injured at work last year when a 14000lb forklift with solid rubber tires tried to run over the back of my right foot.  The forklift was turning and the back tire climbed my ankle throuwing me to the ground and pushing me 5 or so feet.  Nothing was broken but I have permanent damage in the muscles around my ankle.  The thing I found with the ford and GM is that the fuel pedal requires a fair bit of foot pressure to move it.  The one on the dodge I drove today is allot lighter and is much easier on my ankle.  I have to drive in cruise control most of the time so I can rest my ankle and usually let the wife drive when we're in the city.(that way I can complain about her driving for a change)


----------



## Deadly Sushi

The Tundra


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I can get you a Brand new 2008 Dodge diesel 4x4 for about 5,000 Below MSRP.  Roughly $40,000 to $50,000 US dollars depending on how loaded you want it!  That 6.7 is a massive Torque Monster and its getting great fuel economy!  Then you can come and visit us here and check out the snowcat scene!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That truck up here would be around $60-65,000. 
 Hmmmmm............let's see..........my wife's out of town for a week on the other side of the country............wonder if I have time to get down there and back before she gets back..............then  when she comes home and sees a nice new truck


----------



## Snowcat Operations

You can stay here or at the local hotel which is really nice but cheap!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wish I could but I'll probably just end up heading down to Minnesota or Michigan for a weekend(about a 6-7hr drive from where I live to either state.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OH well then get in that old POS you have and drive to one of those States and Buy yourself a new truck.. When the wife bitches just tell her you saved $25,000!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've just been informed of a real life comparison test between a 2004 Dodge 1500 with 5.7hemi and a Chev 1500 with 5.3.

A buddy of mine and his in-laws each have the exact same camper.  They went on a trip out to the west coast a couple of years ago each hauling their campers.  According to my buddy, they were travelling together at the same speed and filling up at the same time.  Each time they filled up, his dodge would cost around $10 more than the Chev.  Both truck were spec't out pretty much the same.  Both were extended cabs, both 4x4, same campers, same speed.  But the dodge would always cost more in fuel.  Just thought I'd share this with you guys.


----------



## mtntopper

groomerguyNWO said:


> I've just been informed of a real life comparison test between a 2004 Dodge 1500 with 5.7hemi and a Chev 1500 with 5.3.
> 
> A buddy of mine and his in-laws each have the exact same camper. They went on a trip out to the west coast a couple of years ago each hauling their campers. According to my buddy, they were travelling together at the same speed and filling up at the same time. Each time they filled up, his dodge would cost around $10 more than the Chev. Both truck were spec't out pretty much the same. Both were extended cabs, both 4x4, same campers, same speed. But the dodge would always cost more in fuel. Just thought I'd share this with you guys.


 
Who in their right mind would buy a 5.7 hemi for gas mileage? If its mileage you want you get a mini truck with a 4 banger and stick shift.... The hemi is for show and go....to the gas station....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

GROOMEREGUY  Ok now your showing your Youth!  lol.  GET A DIESEL!  If you dont youll regret it!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Don't worry!  That's what I'm looking for.  Got my eye on a used GMC 2500 with the deisel right now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Okay!  You guys have convinced me to not even bother looking at a 1/2 ton.  I did try a couple of them out just as a comparison thing from one brand to another.  I do believe I have found my truck.  Going down to the city in a couple weeks to check it out and possibly bring it home.  

Here's what I'm looking at:









2004 GMC sierra 2500 SLT 6.0L gas(I know, I know..........should be looking for a deisel but the price of deisel is pretty much par with gas up here and deisels are slightly more costly for maintenance)  If I had plans on travelling extensively in the summer, I would have gone for a deisel but for a 1-2 week trip hauling the camper every year, I think the gaser while do fine.

Thanks for all your advise and suggestions guys!


----------



## Doc

NICE looking truck Brian.    Are you buying in the States?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Was looking around online at the dealers in Northern Minnesota to see what they had in stock for a used truck and there wasn't much out there from what I could tell.  I did find one in Duluth MN that I liked but it was only $1000 less than this one.  Same year with roughly the same mileage but only half the options.  I figured by the time I take a day off work, go down to get it, bring it back, then get it converted to canadian specs,(apparently theres some bumper braces and such that would have to be changed to meet  our regulations), it would end up costing me pretty much the same as this one.  I've had my eye on it for a month or so to see if they drop the price.  It was listed at 27,999 before and they just dropped it to 24,000.  It's at a dealership in the city 3 hrs away from me.  (actually, the dealership is right across the road from where I bought my camper)  I'm sure there are probably better deals out there but this one's allot closer to me.


----------



## Doc

Sounds good.   And with gas prices rising that should work in your favor to get the price down.  Good luck working out a good deal.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well, looks like my search for a truck is back on now!  I had the dealership send me some pics of the truck and its a case of "nice from far, but far from nice"  The frames rusted right out on it.  THe front push bar is full of dents,  tires are almost bald, close up on the chrome accessories shows that its all rusted.......................not for me!  Ah well, no rush!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

REMEMBER.  *EVERYTHING* including women look better in pictures than in real life.


----------

